# URGENT! Is air travel safe for Havanese???



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi yall, 
American Airlines restricts the Shih Tzu as a brachycephalic. There's no mention of the Havanese. Is it safe to let your little Havanese fly? Have any of you traveled by air with you doggy? I'd deeply appreciate any information, advice, etc. 
Sonjia


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

But of course it is safe! Your little sweetie will fit right under the seat in front of you as long as he's/she's in an approved carrier. Just contact the airline and ask about restrictions and policy.

Brachycephalic doggies have pushed in faces- which does not apply to Havanese. I don't know what AA's concern is-other than maybe breathing problems.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Havs are perfectly safe to fly!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They only don't accept brachycephalic dog breeds as checked luggage. They're still ok to fly in cabin. I doubt many would recommend checking their Hav into cargo - under seat is fine.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I fly back and forth to Florida with Lily. She has also come to California with me. She loves to come along!


----------



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! I've never flown with a dog. Our little guy is only 5 mos (6 mos) by time of our trip. Did you have any problems with your dog barking while enroute? He travels in the car with us, but it's too hot (waaaay over 100 degrees) to put him in a crate while we're driving. So, unfortunately, he's not nuts about his crate & he has little experience of traveling while crated. I'm trying to work with him next several weeks on time in his crate while here at the home. At least in-doors, it's not horrifically hot.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i've taken my dog to florida many times a little tip sit next to the window if possible. you wont have to worry about someone getting up or the beverage cart. also i throw a small blanket over his bag and i put my foot (with no shoe) in his bag. the smell of my foot helps calm him and he usually ends up sleeping on it.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, it's perfectly safe. I take Stella to CT with me all the time. She loves it and is very well behaved both on the plane and in the airports.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Question, do they let you take your dog out of it's carrier at all? I'm flying to FL with my sister and my dog in October and was just wondering.


----------



## bklynseoul (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello, I traveled with my dog from NYC to Houston with layover in Dallas. Total hours of the trip was about 7 hours. He did great except that he really wanted to sit on my lap. Luckily, gentleman next to me didn't mind and airline attendents looked the other way. Unfortunately I gave him too many treats and he ended up "pooing" at the Dallas Airport on way to catch our next flight. No one cared. That was my experience. If you really want to have your dog out of the carriage you can get your doctor to sign off on your dog being a therapy dog for you. That way your dog can legally sit on your lap.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

no, and if someone does, i wouldn't do it. the first time we flew with our dog our friend was the flight attendant on the plane, she let me hold the bag on my lap the entire time. next flight, no go and my dog wasn't happy. i learned the hard way, keep him in the bag, plus its safer for the dog as well.

also, book the morning flight, you don't want to give yoru dog food or water before the flight and it's easier for them if you leave in the morning and feed when you arrive to your destination.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> Question, do they let you take your dog out of it's carrier at all? I'm flying to FL with my sister and my dog in October and was just wondering.


According to the rules, NO. The dog is to be kept inside his/her carrier. HOWEVER...
When I took Bumi Home, he sat on my leg the entire trip and the guy next to me helped me hide him. Anytime the flight attendant passed by, the guy would cover me so she didn't see Bumi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

littlebuddy said:


> no, and if someone does, i wouldn't do it. the first time we flew with our dog our friend was the flight attendant on the plane, she let me hold the bag on my lap the entire time. next flight, no go and my dog wasn't happy. i learned the hard way, keep him in the bag, plus its safer for the dog as well.
> 
> also, book the morning flight, you don't want to give yoru dog food or water before the flight and it's easier for them if you leave in the morning and feed when you arrive to your destination.


Another reason to book morning flights is that you are much less likely to have delays and cancellations on morning flights... no fun at the best of times, but harder with a dog in tow.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci flies with us Alot, in fact, she will be on a flight Saturday morning to Florida (layover in Atlanta) she has never had any problems..I have never heard of the health restrictions on some breeds.

She prefers to stay in her carrier sometimes under the seat, not sure why...the first few times she wanted to be in my lap and the last 2 times she prefers to sleep in her bag at my feet. I"m not sure if she just feels safer there or what. The only time she is scared is take off and landing, and that is all of the noise and pressure, I'm sure.

Its good that you are starting the travel young. We started Gucci around this age and she's a seasoned pro at this flying stuff  Have fun!

Kara


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I wish Coco was smaller. He won't fit under the seat. 16 lbs, 8 months old. I'm visiting my mom in Florida in October and having trouble finding a kennel or person who takes dogs into there home. My son said he'd take him, but he'd be alone all day and he's really never alone. I'm always home. He stays alone at time for like 4 hrs the longest. He flew to me in cargo when we got him and did fine. But I'm not sure about it now. Any suggestions?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well first of all...not all airlines will allow you to take your dog out of the carrier inflight. I know that UAL insists they stay there for the whole flight.

As for sending your hav into cargo: people do all the time. It's warm and pressurized down there. I would certainly get a VERY good tranquilizer from my vet and see that Coco is in Lala land during the flight. I would also NOT allow him on any flight that isn't non-stop. There's just too much chance of a mixup OR your pup sitting in a non air conditioned area for a length of time. I just personally wouldn't chance it.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie is a well seasoned traveler and most times is probably more comfortable than I am! I never take him out of his bag. I asked only once when we had a long delay on runway. The answer was no, stewardess had been bitten before. The was the only time I felt Moxie object was with this long delay on a cross country flight.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

*Pet Airways*



coco said:


> I wish Coco was smaller. He won't fit under the seat. 16 lbs, 8 months old. I'm visiting my mom in Florida in October and having trouble finding a kennel or person who takes dogs into there home. My son said he'd take him, but he'd be alone all day and he's really never alone. I'm always home. He stays alone at time for like 4 hrs the longest. He flew to me in cargo when we got him and did fine. But I'm not sure about it now. Any suggestions?


Pet Airways petairways.com
I have a fried who flies her English Bulldog Back and forth to LA on a regular basis. If cost is no object, I would check them out. They have limited flights but it might be an option. I have used Fetch Pet Care to come into my home. They employ vet techs and the people they have sent me are all true animal lovers. It's a franchise with "locations" all over the country. They even give a discount if you have AAA. You also might want to try your vet for some recommendations. Doggie day care might be an option if your son watches him. Lily loved it when she went to Doggie Day care in Burbank CA. We were going to Jay Leno and she couldn't come with us. Our hotel was pet friendly but you could not leave the dog alone in the room.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i would avoid cargo if at all possible. i agree, check with your vet and see if they can recommend any kennels. i don't know where you live but Camp Bow Wow's are popping up all over the place.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've really been going back and forth about this. I checked out Camp Bow Wow but the one near me had an incident where a dog was injured badly. They had 1 person watching 30 dogs! Not going there. I'm going to check out Best Friends and see how they are. Oh how I wish Coco was smaller.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Also I checked into Pet Airways and they don't fly to Tampa.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

*Best Friends*



coco said:


> Thanks everyone, I've really been going back and forth about this. I checked out Camp Bow Wow but the one near me had an incident where a dog was injured badly. They had 1 person watching 30 dogs! Not going there. I'm going to check out Best Friends and see how they are. Oh how I wish Coco was smaller.


There is a Best Friends by me in Rockland County. I have heard good things about them. I really liked the personal service of Fetch Pet Care.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

*Fetch Petcare*



coco said:


> Also I checked into Pet Airways and they don't fly to Tampa.


They fly to a very limited number of airports. I see you are from Suffern NY The Fetch I use is in Ridgewood. I bet they would go to Suffern. 201-490-4497
[email protected] Janice and Ed were great with my old dog Sam and now they take care of Lily.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

NvonS said:


> They fly to a very limited number of airports. I see you are from Suffern NY The Fetch I use is in Ridgewood. I bet they would go to Suffern. 201-490-4497
> [email protected] Janice and Ed were great with my old dog Sam and now they take care of Lily.


Thanks so much for responding so quickly. I'll call them today. Ridgewood is not far at all. Where in Rockland are you? It's nice to know someone is so close.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

coco said:


> Thanks so much for responding so quickly. I'll call them today. Ridgewood is not far at all. Where in Rockland are you? It's nice to know someone is so close.


I am in Ridgewood. I thought I saw that you are in Rockland County.


----------



## Oliver's Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

*Recommended Airline Travel carriers?*

I travelled with Oliver when he was a wee pup and all went smoothly even though our departure was delayed for a couple of hours. I am preparing to take him to Florida with me in March and am concerned about the size of the carrier allowed on Air Tran ( 8.5" high X 17" long X 12" wide ). At 5 + months Oliver weighs almost 8.5 pounds now and I worry that the Jet Blue carrier I used earlier will be too confining. I have purchased a Sleepy Pod that is supposed to contract to fit under the seat and still allow more room before and after you get on the flight but I'm not sure it will work. Any one have experience with this carrier brand on either Air Tran or Jet Blue?


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

*Oliver <3*



Oliver's Mom said:


> I travelled with Oliver when he was a wee pup and all went smoothly even though our departure was delayed for a couple of hours. I am preparing to take him to Florida with me in March and am concerned about the size of the carrier allowed on Air Tran ( 8.5" high X 17" long X 12" wide ). At 5 + months Oliver weighs almost 8.5 pounds now and I worry that the Jet Blue carrier I used earlier will be too confining. I have purchased a Sleepy Pod that is supposed to contract to fit under the seat and still allow more room before and after you get on the flight but I'm not sure it will work. Any one have experience with this carrier brand on either Air Tran or Jet Blue?


Lily is 9 pounds. She flies in the small Sherpa bag. She can stand up in it but with her head down. It gives her more than enough room to turn around. When she is asleep, she is curled up in a ball. She doesn't complain at all. She would rather go with us than be left at home so when the bag comes out, she jumps right in. Let Oliver get used to the bag until you go. When you go out in the car put him in it. Leave it around when you watch TV or eat. That way he will associate it with you and with going out. Know where the pet relief area is at the airport you leave from and also were you arrive.(they all have them) Some are nicer than others. At Newark it's a fenced in run so they can go off leash. At West Palm it's a long grassy area. In Orange County CA it's a gravel area. When I land I head right there BEFORE I get the bags. The weather is beautiful in FL this year. I have been in Stuart since December. Today it is 80 and SUNNY. Have fun!


----------



## Oliver's Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

NvonS said:


> Lily is 9 pounds. She flies in the small Sherpa bag. She can stand up in it but with her head down. It gives her more than enough room to turn around. When she is asleep, she is curled up in a ball. She doesn't complain at all. She would rather go with us than be left at home so when the bag comes out, she jumps right in. Let Oliver get used to the bag until you go. When you go out in the car put him in it. Leave it around when you watch TV or eat. That way he will associate it with you and with going out. Know where the pet relief area is at the airport you leave from and also were you arrive.(they all have them) Some are nicer than others. At Newark it's a fenced in run so they can go off leash. At West Palm it's a long grassy area. In Orange County CA it's a gravel area. When I land I head right there BEFORE I get the bags. The weather is beautiful in FL this year. I have been in Stuart since December. Today it is 80 and SUNNY. Have fun!


Looking forward to the warm, but we have had lots of sun in MA this winter.

Is there anything I should be especially aware of re Oliver in Florida's climate? I'm planning to take him for walks on the beach. Will his paws withstand the heat? I'm planning on taking a travel water bottle to keep him hydrated. Anything else I should be aware of?

Hope this isn't starting a new thread or breaking any rules. I'm new to this Forum thing!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

We are super lucky - Max has travelled ever since we got him as a puppy - he does really well and I do think that starting at a young age has helped this. I normally try and get a window seat as other people have said it stops people getting in the way by getting up to go to the bathroom / beverage cart. 

Max is normally in the bag the whole time except one time the heat on the plane was broken and it was extremely hot and the window seat was right by the vent - I begged the air stewardess to let me have him on my lap or to let us sit on one of their seats or even in the bathroom as I was very worried with the excessive heat - she wasn't overly sympathetic but the guy sitting next to me was a dog lover....he allowed me to have Max on my lap and under his blanket which I always travel with - every time the stewardess went passed he sat forward to shield us !

I agree with the other forum member - know where the relief areas are - it is a huge deal in between flights for them to go out and get some air and take care of business. I also get a smarte carte and put his blanket on the top part and he sits in that in between flights so he isn't cooped up the whole time.

Morning flights are best if possible - I never give Max any form of tranquilizer ... he is a great traveller - the temperament of the Havanese are great and you should have no problems - starting young is key.

Hope all this answers help you = have a great trip !

Jemma and Max


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jemmax said:


> We are super lucky - Max has travelled ever since we got him as a puppy - he does really well and I do think that starting at a young age has helped this. I normally try and get a window seat as other people have said it stops people getting in the way by getting up to go to the bathroom / beverage cart.


I haven't travelled on a plane with Kodi since he was a tiny puppy, but I do know from lots of plane travel is that if you want a reasonable amount of room under the seat, it's wise to avoid the aisle, even if it weren't for the reasons already stated. Depending on the model of plane and where you are in it, there is often some kind of metal box under the seats on the aisle that takes up a LOT of the room. This is particularly true on regional jets. while the window is best, I'd pick a center seat over an aisle unless I knew the airline and model plane they use on that flight well.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Oliver's Mom said:


> Looking forward to the warm, but we have had lots of sun in MA this winter.
> 
> Is there anything I should be especially aware of re Oliver in Florida's climate? I'm planning to take him for walks on the beach. Will his paws withstand the heat? I'm planning on taking a travel water bottle to keep him hydrated. Anything else I should be aware of?
> 
> Hope this isn't starting a new thread or breaking any rules. I'm new to this Forum thing!


No problem. We are all here to learn and to help when we can. His paws should be fine down by the water but up higher on the beach, you might want to pick him up. Just like up north, the sand gets HOT in the middle of the day. Most beaches by me allow dogs as long as the beach isn't guarded. If there are lifeguards, you have to stay outside the guarded area. We stay right at the outside flag so we can swim without a long walk. Lily sits in the shade behind my chair or in the shade of my clip on umbrella. Out on walks be aware of FIRE ANTS! Just keep him clear of any ant hill. We have Bofus toads. TOXIC! Know what they look like. We have fleas year round. It has been warm all winter so they are plenty full. Treat a few days before you leave and you won't have a problem. Many restaurants have outdoor seating and in our County (Martin) leashed dogs are welcome. It is a great environment for all of us. Don't hesitate to ask questions. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Oliver's Mom said:


> Any one have experience with this carrier brand on either Air Tran or Jet Blue?


If it's the Sleepypod AIR . . .it should be ok. I considered this carrier before finally settling on Petego because of the optional Sport Trike which I think would come in handy. But I do like that this carrier can be easily attached to the handle of a rolling carryon.

However . . .if he's already over eight pounds at five months, chances are fairly high he'll one day bump the 15 pound weight limit of the SleepyPod Air pretty close.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has probably flown 10-15 times with no issues in various size planes, some are more roomy than others, but as long as you don't have a hard top bag that won't smoosh down a few inches if needed, you'll be fine. I like using my FUL (brand) or Pet-ego bags the best, they are just easier to handle than the Sherpa bags which I find to be a bit bulky and hard to carry

Kara


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

I flew 125k miles last year with dogs and puppies. As long as they are traveling in cabin... it is fine... THere are a variety of bags on the market.... look at my boutique website for a few ideas... but they all do great. No drugs needed. Heck on Jan 1st I brought 5 puppies back to Florida from Seattle... No Problems... Yes TSA was surprised to see me keep pulling puppies out of my carrier... but no problem. Saturday I will be traveling with Multiples too... QUestions... feel free to email... I am a pro at this.... By the way, I disagree with seat assignment.. It actually depends on the plane and class of service. On a 3/3 coach plane.. Middle is the biggest space for your bag... On a 3/2 plane... Always choose the 2 side there is no center bar... In first, you want the isle on a 757/737 as this gives you the middle section for your carrier and the small isle section for your purse... On a MD 88/90 in first it is the same... The isle seats in coach are the worst.. very small area for a bag.... 767 pretty much all are ok.... same with 777. On the baby planes.. the little canadianair jets... since they are 1/2 choose the 2 side.. or if 2/2 doesnt matter.. Remember the 2 sides do NOT have center bars, giving you more room for your bag.... Hope the info helps....


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

ClaireVoyant said:


> If it's the Sleepypod AIR . . .it should be ok. I considered this carrier before finally settling on Petego because of the optional Sport Trike which I think would come in handy. But I do like that this carrier can be easily attached to the handle of a rolling carryon.
> 
> However . . .if he's already over eight pounds at five months, chances are fairly high he'll one day bump the 15 pound weight limit of the SleepyPod Air pretty close.


When grown the large sherpa will fit fine as long as you follow my rules for seating below. However I have a cuter larger bag that is better... see my website... I have them handpainted....


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

Oliver's Mom said:


> Looking forward to the warm, but we have had lots of sun in MA this winter.
> 
> Is there anything I should be especially aware of re Oliver in Florida's climate? I'm planning to take him for walks on the beach. Will his paws withstand the heat? I'm planning on taking a travel water bottle to keep him hydrated. Anything else I should be aware of?
> 
> Hope this isn't starting a new thread or breaking any rules. I'm new to this Forum thing!


It is pretty mild in Florida right now... The havs love this type of weather... however just be mindful of the sun midday.


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

jemmax said:


> We are super lucky - Max has travelled ever since we got him as a puppy - he does really well and I do think that starting at a young age has helped this. I normally try and get a window seat as other people have said it stops people getting in the way by getting up to go to the bathroom / beverage cart.
> 
> Max is normally in the bag the whole time except one time the heat on the plane was broken and it was extremely hot and the window seat was right by the vent - I begged the air stewardess to let me have him on my lap or to let us sit on one of their seats or even in the bathroom as I was very worried with the excessive heat - she wasn't overly sympathetic but the guy sitting next to me was a dog lover....he allowed me to have Max on my lap and under his blanket which I always travel with - every time the stewardess went passed he sat forward to shield us !
> 
> ...


Potty Areas....
Hopefully most of you have Havanese that are dual trained and this is one of the primary purposes... If from me, all you have to do is go to the handicapped/companion restroom(the single one) in the terminal (do not clear out of the secured area)... put down a wee pad... tell them to go potty... fold it up, throw away and go on to next plane.. So simple and so quick. I also am able to potty in the planes restroom if taking a puppy to the westcoast... same procedure... easy as can be.... HOwever Raleigh, and Seattle actually have Dog Potty areas within the secured area. You can also ask any gate agent to take you outside to potty your dog... Sometimes they do it for you... most of the time.. they let me,,,, (I only do this when traveling with an adult that wasnt wee pad trained)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful info, Janet!

NvonS, my grandparents used to live in Stuart! We are going down to Hobe Sound next weekend to visit the sister-in-law.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

myyuppypuppy said:


> I flew 125k miles last year with dogs and puppies. As long as they are traveling in cabin... it is fine... THere are a variety of bags on the market.... look at my boutique website for a few ideas... but they all do great. No drugs needed. Heck on Jan 1st I brought 5 puppies back to Florida from Seattle... No Problems... Yes TSA was surprised to see me keep pulling puppies out of my carrier... but no problem. Saturday I will be traveling with Multiples too... QUestions... feel free to email... I am a pro at this.... By the way, I disagree with seat assignment.. It actually depends on the plane and class of service. On a 3/3 coach plane.. Middle is the biggest space for your bag... On a 3/2 plane... Always choose the 2 side there is no center bar... In first, you want the isle on a 757/737 as this gives you the middle section for your carrier and the small isle section for your purse... On a MD 88/90 in first it is the same... The isle seats in coach are the worst.. very small area for a bag.... 767 pretty much all are ok.... same with 777. On the baby planes.. the little canadianair jets... since they are 1/2 choose the 2 side.. or if 2/2 doesnt matter.. Remember the 2 sides do NOT have center bars, giving you more room for your bag.... Hope the info helps....


Thanks for the detailed info on best seats on planes - even looking at seatguru you don't get any insight into space beneath the chairs - will be really helpful when booking !


----------

